

Ask HN: Where to find beta testers for an OSX app? - jscore

For a new app that I&#x27;m building, I&#x27;ve decided to embrace the Lean Startup approach, and give out lots of beta copies in exchange for feedback and bug reports.<p>My question is where&#x27;s a good place to get a around 15-20 beta testers to play with my app?  There seem to be such services for mobile apps, but I can&#x27;t seem to find a place to test out my desktop app.<p>P.S: In any case, if you want to play with the app (it&#x27;s a very simple productivity app), leave me your email or contact me via my profile.
======
Jeremy1026
You could always post on MacRumors' forums to see if anyone wants to beta your
application.

However, I'd be willing to put it through its paces for you if you'd like.
j.curcio <at> me <dot> com

------
dubcanada
Any Mac forum usually has a good place for developers to post questions, and
ask for beta tests.

Buy I'd be happy to give it a test dubcanada at gmail com

------
redxblood
Well, sounds fun. I would love to be a beta tester. redxblood@yahoo.com

~~~
daturkel
Same here, dan@danturkel.com

